# Greek is burrowing?



## sloughli (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi - wondering about our new Greek tortoise...we've had her for exactly a week, and in that time she came down with and recovered from a cold, and then had a couple days of primo energy and appetite. She's still going strong, but yesterday she started to burrow in her enclosure. She spent most of the evening and all of the night in there, we manually pulled her out this morning to get her warmed up. Then tonight, again, like clockwork, she had herself a walk around the house, ate dinner, and then burrowed up again.

I've read that Greeks don't borrow. If that's the case, is this something to worry about? Am I keeping her home too warm (85-95 degrees in the basking area - 80-85 elsewhere) and she's trying to escape?

Thanks.


----------



## ascott (Dec 20, 2013)

> *Greek Tortoise, Testudo graeca*
> Introduction Greek Tortoises are native to Southern Spain, Northern Africa, parts of Europe as well as the Middle East. They are a moderately sized tortoise, attaining sizes between 6-7 inches, and can live over 50 years. They are terrestrial and inhabit areas with dry climates and low humidity. They may spend the _hotter parts of the day in a burrow, but otherwise are diurnal._



I would double check your temps....I am curious though D) what leads you to this statement?



> in that time she came down with and recovered from a cold


----------



## james1974 (Dec 20, 2013)

This activity sounds like a normal Greek to me,I've had many and do have some that like to burrow and some that do not it's perfectly normal especially with a new wild caught animal.sometimes they will eat a large amount of food and hide for a day or two in time they will adjust and you will see them more and more just offer food every day.Since it is a new wild caught I would recommend a fecal test by a vet and even a check up as well.Temperature sounds about right,I keep a high basking spot of 100-105 myself and mine soak it up..but most keepers recommended 85-90 so I think your temperature is fine in my opinion.Hopefully someone else will give you some more advice so you can make a decision on what you want to do.How big is your set up it should be at least 2'-4' feet for a single animal,bigger if possible?


----------



## WillTort2 (Dec 20, 2013)

The advice in quotes came from GBtortoises a couple of years ago.

Based on this, your cool side could be a little lower; you may need your basking spot further away from your cool side.

"90 is okay, 95-105 would be better for a basking area with a cooler area of mid 70's through very low 80's. Some moisture should be added to at least half of the substrate and ambient air humidity maintained above 50%. Better would be 60-70% if possible. They really require more than "some moisture" as babies, they should have quite a bit of moisture in the forms of substrate moisture, ambient air humidity and hydration (drinking water). 
I would stay away from sand as a solitary substrate. For one it's too dry and dusty, secondly in tends to stick to everything that contains the slightest bit of moisture on a tortoise like their eyes and mouth. Organic soils are a better choice of substrate. Many people have great sucess with various mixes."


----------



## Dougie27 (Dec 27, 2013)

[TURTLE]


----------

